# Getting Modeling Clay out of Carpet...Solution!!! :-)



## Tjoy (Jan 1, 2010)

I just thought some other Mom's might need the information that I learned about today...
While in the process of moving, I discovered that there was some modeling clay that was ground in the carpet..right under where the ladder to our bunk beds rests. Anyway, after trying the freezing method, (ice) and placing a towel and ironing over it, (didn't work either) I then decided I was going to call Rose Art directly to find out if they had a product that they sold to help remove it..the very nice gentleman that I had the pleasure of getting was amazing..he laughed kindly at the situation, but didn't know of anything but if I would mind to wait, he would ask others to see if he couldn't find out! He came back about 5 minutes later and apologized for the wait and then told me the solution for getting it out is Canola Oil. As for the color, he didn't have any solution. So I tried the Canola Oil, by placing some on a paper towel and rubbing gently, and it worked!!!   !!







The color remained though, so I applied the same tactic only using nail polish remover...now there is no remnant of either, and we will have happy landlord!!

So if you ever have a modeling clay situation come up...this works..REALLY!!

I hope that this helps many, encourages others to know that they aren't the only ones with kids that take projects where they don't belong, and finally that I was able to bring some peace of mind that there is a solution to a sticky situation!

May your day be blessed with rays of sunshine and your nights be blessed with blissful peace!

Sincerely,
Mom of 3 boys,
Trish


----------



## famr4evr (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this helpful hint!! I just discovered clay in the girls bedroom, and am so grateful to have a solution, as the carpet is less than 6 months old!!


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

I wish I would have known that 6 weeks ago. We had some silly putty ground into the carpets at our old house and I ended up with an unhappy landlord(who still refunded my security deposit, but . . . . ). I'll have to remember this. Thank you.


----------



## Mummyof3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Kids got Blue tack putty stuck in carpet. I didn't have canola oil so used olive oil and was gone in 2 seconds. Thank you for advice.


----------

